# Ver paquetes instalados (cerrado)

## skormel

Pues eso, que he escribit en el terminal, para poder ver todos los paquetes que tengo instalalos en el sistema?

¿Existe algo a parte de emerge -epv world?

Gracias.

----------

## skormel

Se me olvidaba decir que tambien quiero ver los paquetes con multiples versiones, por lo que sólamente con emerge -epv world no me serviría, así como ver que paquete se han cambiao a hard-masked, como ya me ha pasado con xzgv y gst-plugins.

Por cierto lo que uso es un PPC, un x86 y amd64

----------

## Zagloj

Prueba con eix, gran herramienta, opción I:

```
eix -I
```

 Es un poco brutal (en cuanto a cantidad de información) pero es lo que pides, a parte se podría refinar, pero como he dicho, es lo que estás solicitando  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Si lo único que quieres es la lista de paquetes con la versión, esto mismo te servirá y da solo la información justa:

```

$ cd /var/db/pkg/ && for i in */*; do ls -d $i; done

```

----------

## skormel

Muchas gracias, por las respuestas, me quedo con la opción de Zagloj ya que la de i92guboj no me sirve porque no me muestra los paquetes enmascarados.

----------

## Hefistion

si usas kde y quieres algo gráfico kuroo te da esa opción, himerge (gtk) no lo se.

salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> si usas kde y quieres algo gráfico kuroo te da esa opción, himerge (gtk) no lo se.
> 
> salu2

 

Porthole hace lo mismo en modo gráfico tambien.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> si usas kde y quieres algo gráfico kuroo te da esa opción, himerge (gtk) no lo se.
> 
> salu2

 

Kuroo me ha jorobado la base de datos de paquetes más de una vez, los bugs se amontonaban y no trataba bien con overlays. Me listaba como instalados paquetes que no lo estaban... En fin. Una pesadilla.

No se si esos problemas se han solucionado, pero si nadie puede confirmar eso, aconsejo mantenerse alejado de kuroo. O al menos no usarlo con ningún usuario que tenga permisos de escritura en /var/db/pkg.

Porthole es lento, pero jamás me ha dado problemas de corrupción. Tiene problemas, si, pero son problemas del programa, y no afectan al resto de portage al menos.

----------

## Hefistion

Llevo un par de semanas probando kuroo y de momento la única pega que me da es a la hora de efectuar los etc-update que sigo sin entender como los trata con kdiff

salu2

----------

